# Hearing any Gobbling yet?



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Anybody hearing any Gobbling yet?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Only in my head......have not done much "in the woods" scouting. Just windshield and bino's. But starting this weekend.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Heard a little bit last weekend, way off in the distance.


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

NDhunter7 said:


> Anybody hearing any Gobbling yet?


Walked around a bit Wed morning. Saw 1 turkey by itself roosted, and heard some gobbling off in the distance. Plan to get out some more Friday


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Saw 5 toms strutting and sounding off this morning.....SE MN is where I am located. So they are starting boys. Too bad I have to wait until the 16th of april when I mentor for the youth hunt. Then I get my crack at the birds on the 18th!


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Nebraska birds are going fairly good. Taking the boy to the sandhills/Niobrara river for youth shotgun this weekend.

Alex


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

We have been wearing them out here...


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

My season was too short. Sat for 15minutes in my blind on Saturday morning and arrowed a young Tom.


----------

